
Bayesian Methods for Hackers - trengrj
https://camdavidsonpilon.github.io/Probabilistic-Programming-and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers/
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6351681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6351681)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6102782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6102782).

------
twiecki
The book is based on PyMC2, a Python module for Bayesian inference:
[http://pymc-devs.github.io/pymc/](http://pymc-devs.github.io/pymc/)

PyMC3 is nearing the first beta release and is a complete rewrite that's using
Theano to add just-in-time-compilation as well as support for next-generation
sampling methods like Hamiltonian Monte Carlo (e.g. NUTS): [http://pymc-
devs.github.io/pymc3/](http://pymc-devs.github.io/pymc3/)

------
iliis
Yudkowsky's "An Intuitive Explanation of Bayes' Theorem" is a good
introduction as well:
[http://www.yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes/](http://www.yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes/)

~~~
kyriakos
Java plugin required? :(

~~~
TeMPOraL
There are applets embedded there that help you play around with
visualizations; they're not required to read and understand the text though,
just helpful.

------
aytekin
Love the chapter on the law of large numbers
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabil...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabilistic-
Programming-and-Bayesian-Methods-for-
Hackers/blob/master/Chapter4_TheGreatestTheoremNeverTold/Chapter4.ipynb)

------
radarsat1
Anyone know how to turn this into an ePub or some convenient e-reader format?

~~~
wuschel
There is a shell script in the source that converts the ipython notebook files
into PDF. Unfortunatly, I do not have access to my linux box these days to do
the conversion.

~~~
baq
PDF isn't particularly well suited for kindles. epub/mobi would be better.

------
danuker
Yes! A thousand times yes!

